# O-T Bottle



## GBmike (Oct 14, 2004)

i really like the embossing on this one.  can anybody give me a history or point me in the right direction to find out about this bottle.  Looks like it is blown in mold.  thanks
 Mike


----------



## Dirranbandi (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi GBmike

 Your bottle is a cordial bottle originating from an Australian company who later established branches and/or distributors in England and Canada. A little bit on the company: J.Dixon began a cordial factory in Prahran in the late 1890's. Soon after, however, he introduced his OT Punch - the trademark and brand name weren't officially patented until 1918, however this soon became the company's main product. After 1910 the company was simply known as OT Pty Ltd and continued into the 1940's. The company also produced sauces and most bottles used the distinctive "Hot Chilli" trademark.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## Dirranbandi (Oct 14, 2004)

GBmike

 I forgot to mention that despite the beautiful embossing, the OT Ltd Cordial is very common and is only valued $2-5 out here in Australia.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## kumtow (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi GBmike,
 An emerald green version is a hard one to get and is worth considerably more.  A site run by Mark Nightinggale "Earlyglass.com" in the UK has one for sale at 220 pounds.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi again GBmike

 As well as the scarce green OT cordial, there is also a rare squat, bulbous type and a large (i.e. 2 gallon square bulk size) which are the most desireable of the OT Cordials. 

 The Australian Antique Bottles Website has some good general information and photos of these and other cordials at the following weblink: 
 http://www.sli.unimelb.edu.au/scronk/aabw/index.htm 

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## IRISH (Oct 15, 2004)

There is also a miniture/showsample, a 1/4 size and a half size [] , if you got them all it would be an impressive collection.   J. Dixon also used a few nice Codd's, the volcano one and the 26 ouncer spring to mind [] .


----------



## Tandy (Oct 15, 2004)

Saw two crown seal O. T. bottles today.


----------

